
An Atheist’s Guide to Spirituality - kfish
http://nautil.us/issue/16/nothingness/an-atheists-guide-to-spirituality
======
patmuk
In an early paragraph of this text the author states that the 'self' is an
illusion. To my uneducated mind in meditation but highly educated engineering
mind, it is more plausible that the 'not-self' is an illusion. Like an optical
illusion it naturally comes when the mind is in a specific state (of
meditation).

